# shell dweller companions



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm currently letting a recently set up tank cycle and i'm looking for info on some compatible, similarly sized top dwelling fish to accompany the shell dwellers. most likely going with neolamprologus multifacitus or l. stappersi, possibly n. brevis or something similar. just depends on what i can find near me. i know how to take care of the shell dwellers, i'm just at a loss for anything that would be compatible with such small fish.

thank you for the information i'm sure to receive.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

How big is the tank?


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

20 gallon long. sorry, i didn't realize i hadn't put the tank size. it's footprint is 30x12.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Your options are limited with that size of a tank. To be honest it's an ideal species tank for the types you're considering. I keep similis, callirius, meleagris, and brevis in 20L by themselves and they do great.... I can't keep up with all the fry they have, but that's a seperate issue.

just my 2cents


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah, i've done my research and i have taken aquaculture classes in school when i was a little younger anyway. like i said, i know everything i need to know about the shell dwellers, i just wanted some advice on anything to go with them. most shellies don't leave the bottom area of the tank, and i was looking to have a little activity in the top levels. my fiancee has asked about zebra danios, but i know basically nothing about that particular fish. or if it's best to keep it a species only tank, with the addition of an algae eater or two.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll second Alleycat...species only.

I had my multis in a 20 long for a while by themselves and they used every bit of the tank, from surface to substrate.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

awesome, i'll stick with species only then. i've already found out a lot about multis, brevis and occies, but do any of you know much about stappersi? i really like the colors, but know nothing of their behavior.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Stappersi are also called Meleagris, or some call them the pearly occie. 
Same behavior as occies.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

thank you both for the quick answers. only other question i have, would it be a problem to put an algae eater or two of some kind? something small. there is algae growing in the tank already, nothing out of control, but something a couple grazers would help.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

trusty_clover said:


> thank you both for the quick answers. only other question i have, would it be a problem to put an algae eater or two of some kind? something small. there is algae growing in the tank already, nothing out of control, but something a couple grazers would help.


3-4 Nerite snails, and you are set.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm not really a fan of snails. i hate dealing with the eggs they lay. or the ridiculous number you end up with if you don't handle the eggs. i'm looking for a small fish of some kind. possibly a shrimp of some sort, but i doubt there would be a suitable one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shrimp will get eaten. Nerites do not breed in freshwater (they need brackish) so you would not have the problem with them multiplying.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

i might consider the snails then, but i still do not prefer them at all. is there not a single small fish that might work? if not, i'll probably just end up dealing with it when i clean the tank.

and on a side note, i've been looking around and i can't find too many places that sell lamprologus stappersi/meleagris, does anyone here know where i can buy some? i'm looking for a group of 6-8 so i can get a harem going.

thanks again for all the help.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

trusty_clover said:


> i might consider the snails then, but i still do not prefer them at all. is there not a single small fish that might work? if not, i'll probably just end up dealing with it when i clean the tank.
> 
> and on a side note, i've been looking around and i can't find too many places that sell lamprologus stappersi/meleagris, does anyone here know where i can buy some? i'm looking for a group of 6-8 so i can get a harem going.
> 
> thanks again for all the help.


Don't understand the reticence on snails at all. The nerites are preferred because:

1. They don't reproduce in freshwater.
2. I've never seen an egg of theirs in my tank.
3. They are voracious and eat all forms of algae but for the blackbeard (I was about to break out the algae brush because a few rocks were covered in it, and my 4 nerites destroyed it overnight).
4. They are attractive!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only algae-eater fish I would consider with Tangs in any size tank would be a bristlenose pleco. At 4" he would be a little overkill and a pretty significant addition to the bioload of such a small tank.

Personally I'd go with the nerites (pic was of a zebra which is bigger and more delicate. I'd go with olives which are smaller and will withstand the ravages of the shellies better.) if I wanted an algae eater at all, because they do the shellie shells.

Fishkeeper cleaning is always good. You could also add plants and attain an algae-free balance in the tank.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

i have plants in the tank, not many, since cichlids usually dig them up. and no offense, but it doesn't make any sense how having plants will keep algae from happening. i've had several planted tanks, and every single one will grow algae. and i understand what snails do, i just don't really like them. it's simply personal preference. and that pleco is definitely going to be bigger than i want in the tank. thanks for the info either way though.

i'm still trying to find somewhere that will sell lamprologus stappersi/meleagris? i'm looking for a group of 6-8 to attain a harem.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

trusty_clover said:


> it doesn't make any sense how having plants will keep algae from happening. i've had several planted tanks, and every single one will grow algae.


It's not easy to find the right balance, but if you do, the nutrients and light are exactly the right amount for the plants and nothing else. No leftovers for the algae to grow.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Alleycat said:


> Your options are limited with that size of a tank. To be honest it's an ideal species tank for the types you're considering. I keep similis, callirius, meleagris, and brevis in 20L by themselves and they do great.... I can't keep up with all the fry they have, but that's a seperate issue.
> 
> just my 2cents


I've been searching for meleagris for months!! You say you are breeding yours? ever get to MI?

Maybe you could start a thread w/ pics? opcorn:


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

trusty_clover said:


> i have plants in the tank, not many, since cichlids usually dig them up. and no offense, but it doesn't make any sense how having plants will keep algae from happening. i've had several planted tanks, and every single one will grow algae. and i understand what snails do, i just don't really like them. it's simply personal preference. and that pleco is definitely going to be bigger than i want in the tank. thanks for the info either way though.
> 
> i'm still trying to find somewhere that will sell lamprologus stappersi/meleagris? i'm looking for a group of 6-8 to attain a harem.


Ok, well, you wanted advice. Snails are your only option for algae control with Tangs and a 20G. That, and not running your light as often as you otherwise would.

Edit: And Atlantic has both Wauthioni and Meleagrise.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, well, you wanted advice. Snails are your only option for algae control with Tangs and a 20G. That, and not running your light as often as you otherwise would.

Edit: And Atlantic has both Wauthioni and Meleagrise.[/quote]

Yes, this is true. I just bought 8 wauthioni and 8 meleagris from atlantis on saturday.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

excuse for sounding stupid, but atlantic? are you talking about a place or a person on the forum. i'm new to this forum, so i'm not exactly sure what you mean. are you by any chance talking about atlantis, one of the sponsors of this site? or are you sure it's atlantic?

and i thanked you for the advice, there is no reason to seem upset with the fact that i don't like snails. i greatly appreciate the info you have given me, but the advice is mine to take or leave, and bottom line, i don't want snails in my tank. it's my personal preference, in my home.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

trusty_clover said:


> excuse for sounding stupid, but atlantic? are you talking about a place or a person on the forum. i'm new to this forum, so i'm not exactly sure what you mean. are you by any chance talking about atlantis, one of the sponsors of this site? or are you sure it's atlantic?
> 
> and i thanked you for the advice, there is no reason to seem upset with the fact that i don't like snails. i greatly appreciate the info you have given me, but the advice is mine to take or leave, and bottom line, i don't want snails in my tank. it's my personal preference, in my home.


Oh, not upset at all! Ha ha...It's hard to hear tone over the internet. I don't care what you do with your personal tank obviously. I was simply saying that if you want algae control in a 20G tank stocked with Tangs, Nerites are really your only option.

I meant to type Atlantis. Doing two things at once. Yes, that's the one.


----------



## trusty_clover (Jan 22, 2012)

that's what i figured you meant, but i wanted to be sure. i know a lot of businesses can have similar names. thanks again for all the helpful info. i'll get some pictures posted once i let the tank finish cycling and get the shellies in there.

and if anyone has helpful tips or knowledge from keeping shellies on tricks and good things to do, feel free to throw in some advice, i know i don't know everything about shellies and all the info i can get will help.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

FWIW, I have a 29-gallon tank (same footprint as a 20-long) with multies, Julidichromis Marlieri "Gombe" (note this is a dwarf marlieri varient, closer in size to a transcriptus), and a single albino bristle-nose pleco haunting the shellbed. I do have very distinct territories for each species, though.

I started with 5 juvies of each species, and lost 1 of each in a re-cycle mishap. A pair of julies has taken the rocks, and the multies have spread out across the shellbed. The 2 remaining julies are hiding out in the back corner of the shellbed until I can catch and re-home them.

Both species are breeding, with several generations of each growing out in the tank.

Here's a picture of the hardscape during cycling :









Here's a video (after the multies were breeding, before the julies were breeding)





YMMV, but I'm enjoying this tank with 2 species.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who notes that his experience is just that, and yours may differ)


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

It's been my personal experience, that a BN pleco does just fine in a 20g long with shell-dwellers. I kept one in my 20g long with multis with absolutely no issues...they hold their own pretty well.

Regarding tips/tricks...as with any tank, maintain a stable environment (cleanliness and water parameters) and provide them a varied diet...they'll enjoy you as much as you'll enjoy them. :thumb:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

J.B. said:


> It's been my personal experience, that a BN pleco does just fine in a 20g long with shell-dwellers. I kept one in my 20g long with multis with absolutely no issues...they hold their own pretty well.
> 
> Regarding tips/tricks...as with any tank, maintain a stable environment (cleanliness and water parameters) and provide them a varied diet...they'll enjoy you as much as you'll enjoy them. :thumb:


+1 for bushy nose.

And I use a timer on my lights to reduce the time my lights are on with no one there watching them :  Lights off while I'm at work, and sleeping, lights on the rest of the time.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

beachtan said:


> Alleycat said:
> 
> 
> > Your options are limited with that size of a tank. To be honest it's an ideal species tank for the types you're considering. I keep similis, callirius, meleagris, and brevis in 20L by themselves and they do great.... I can't keep up with all the fry they have, but that's a seperate issue.
> ...


Yep, I get up there quite often. Maybe not to the thumb ... But I get up to Detroit and the wonderful Ambassador bridge. 
There's two auctions I hope to get to this spring,
www.motorcityaquariumsociety.com is having there's on Feb. 18th, and
www.greaterdetroitaquariumsociety.org is having one on March 17th.

opcorn:


----------

